# February Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 February 2005)

Okay, here's are the entries for February's stock tipping competition. Please check that they are correct and let me know immediately if I have made any errors. 

In no particular order:

RichKid INP $0.62
crocdee MML $0.63
Porper EGL $0.245
stefan MUL $0.03
baglimit NMS $0.59
Fleeta TNE $0.70
Mofra TTR $0.31
markrmau BGF $0.17
tech/a PNA $0.26
doctorj GDA $0.008
tarnor BAS $0.60
JetDollars GBG $0.10
The Barbarian Investor BMO $0.315
Kooka1956 CBD $0.29
ghotib HLD $0.34
GreatPig BBB $0.58
brerwallabi CMX $0.12
stockgod EMS $0.215

Good luck everyone!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (3 February 2005)

hi guy's,


where is "Still in School" ?????


----------



## baglimit (5 February 2005)

hey fleeta dont ya wish u were paying attention and grabbed nms first - 18% versus 4% - oh well at least you r making squillions out of them.
ITS ALL ABOUT THE GAME


----------



## JetDollars (5 February 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> hi guy's,
> 
> 
> where is "Still in School" ?????




He is back to school last week, so I believe he won't be here for a while.

Still In School, can you hear me?


----------



## still_in_school (8 February 2005)

Hi Guys,

ive been away.. unfortuantly.. but if i was to make a suggestion.. i would purley be sticking with MBN...

i know its to late to enter.. but do put MBN on your watchlist.. there is a possible ann due today, but due to the heavy volume being traded and almost all time high again.. i would be watching this one very carefully..

Happy Trading.
sis


----------



## Fleeta (10 February 2005)

baglimit said:
			
		

> hey fleeta dont ya wish u were paying attention and grabbed nms first - 18% versus 4% - oh well at least you r making squillions out of them.
> ITS ALL ABOUT THE GAME




Not so sure about that Baglimit, you might be wishing you grabbed TNE!!!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (10 February 2005)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php


----------



## doctorj (15 February 2005)

Well, next month I might pick something that is a little less all-or-nothing, finishing last once is more than enough for me!


----------



## RichKid (15 February 2005)

Or you could be like me Doc and pick one that just sits there while threatening to go nowhere but down. As usual my timing is wrong and I did get out with a small profit, better than a loss I guess. In the end there is always a winner in this comp so let's just hope it is your turn sometime this year!


----------



## RichKid (15 February 2005)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> Not so sure about that Baglimit, you might be wishing you grabbed TNE!!!




Fleeta, mate, WHAT IS THAT avatar you use??? Is it an angry Elvis completing a golf swing with a guitar!! Very nice, eyecatching, good one!


----------



## baglimit (28 February 2005)

dear joe blow or competition administrator,

please do not forward me the prize for the february tipping comp.
please donate the prize to any of the major tsunami relief funds.

thankyou.

baglimit.


----------



## RichKid (28 February 2005)

Great gesture Baglimit! Nice to see champion stock pickers thinking of others, let's hope the tsunami recovery is going well.

Congratulations on winning the comp too, good luck for next month.

Well done to crocdee and markmau.


----------



## dutchie (28 February 2005)

Yes -  Congrats to Baglimit and all other who were positive.

Don't worry doctorj I'll probably take wooden spoon off you in march!!

Cheers


----------



## doctorj (28 February 2005)

Congratulations to winners and everyone else that finished above me!


----------



## Fleeta (28 February 2005)

Good on you Baglimit! I'm rapt that you won - and I hope you win again in March.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 February 2005)

Here are the final standings for February's stock tipping competition:

1. baglimit  NMS  0.590 0.810 0.220 37.29 
2. crocdee  MML  0.630 0.790 0.160 25.40 
3. markrmau  BGF  0.170 0.200 0.030 17.65 
4. JetDollars  GBG  0.100 0.110 0.010 10.00 
5. brerwallabi  CMX  0.120 0.125 0.005 4.17 
6. The Barbarian Investor  BMO  0.315 0.325 0.010 3.17 
7. tech/a  PNA  0.260 0.265 0.005 1.92 
8. RichKid  INP  0.620 0.620 0.000 0.00 
9. stockgod  EMS  0.215 0.215 0.000 0.00 
10. GreatPig  BBB  0.580 0.570 -0.010 -1.72 
11. stefan  MUL  0.030 0.029 -0.001 -3.33 
12. Kooka1956  CBD  0.290 0.280 -0.010 -3.45 
13. Porper  EGL  0.245 0.235 -0.010 -4.08 
14. Fleeta  TNE  0.700 0.670 -0.030 -4.29 
15. tarnor  BAS  0.600 0.540 -0.060 -10.00 
16. ghotib  HLD  0.340 0.295 -0.045 -13.24 
17. Mofra  TTR  0.310 0.240 -0.070 -22.58 
18. doctorj  GDA  0.008 0.006 -0.002 -25.00 

Firstly, congratulations to both baglimit and crocdee for scoring the first and second position for February with monthly returns of 37.29% and 35.40% respectively. markmau and JetDollars both performed very well also with returns of 17.65% and 10%.

Better luck to everyone else for the March competition !

baglimit, I will forward your first prize to one of the tsunami relief organisations ASAP. Croc, if you could send me a private message when you get a chance I can arrange to send you the runner up prize of $25.


----------



## baglimit (28 February 2005)

thanks joe - as most of you would be aware, i have made enough out of NMS since buying them in june 04 for 6c (nmso) that i dont really care about the $50, so i thought it might be of more benefit to others. i hope my instructions are not inconvenient for you joe. and yes fleeta, so do i. all appears o.k. at the moment, so its off on another NMS adventure in march to see what happens. as is said often, this is just a bit of fun.

mind you, if TAH can jump another few dollars this month, that wouldnt be so bad for the portfolio either !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   IS THAT A RAMP ??


----------



## doctorj (28 February 2005)

Your local Commonwealth Bank Branch is still accepting donations for the Red Cross Tsunami Appeal, though they are winding it down and no longer advertising.  I think NAB is in the same boat.


----------



## RichKid (1 March 2005)

I posted some links around the time of the tsunami, Joe or Baglimit might find it useful for instant online donation: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=752&page=2&pp=10&highlight=tsunami


----------

